# RIP Jobst Brandt



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Hollister says goddamnit. The rest of us would say, we lost a giant. Crack open his book tonight, raise a glass, bid a legend farewell and thank him for helping us understand the wheel a whole lot better.

https://rayhosler.wordpress.com/2015/05/06/jobst-brandt-leaves-behind-memories-to-last-a-lifetime/

Thanks for the link, H. I am super sad...


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Cheers to Brandt. He was truly a giant, and unafraid to call bs.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I wish I could have been on one of those off-road Santa Cruz rides.

I built my first wheel with his book.

Such a passionate contributor to cycling.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

RIP. that made me sad.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> I built my first wheel with his book.
> 
> Such a passionate contributor to cycling.


Same here. And agreed, such dedication to cycling. He will be missed. If there is an afterlife, Jobst and Sheldon are probably gearing up for a ride right about now.

Grumps


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Well that just 180'd my evening....

30 years of wheel building, and every last stinking one of them, laced his way.

That was an excellent tribute too, thanks for posting it. 

Cheers sir, despite never meeting, you shall be missed.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

From one wheel man to another

The Force who Rode - Wheel Fanatyk


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

https://rayhosler.files.wordpress.com/2014/09/the-force-who-rides1980.pdf


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

hollister said:


> https://rayhosler.files.wordpress.com/2014/09/the-force-who-rides1980.pdf


I really love this jersey or vest.







Photo by Ray Hosler of Laurence Malone

Signal cycles did a jersey in sort of an old school specialized color scheme a few years ago that was kind of similar. I should have ordered one!

Nice find, H.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll have to reread his book.

I was thinking the other day that the wheel is a determinate enough structure that it can probably be optimized for weight or rotational inertia with a function, and not just tests and hope...


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

hollister said:


>


That iconic yellow bike is proof that you don't need to have the latest modern equipment to be a super strong rider and cover a gazillion miles in your lifetime and have a total blast while doing it.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> I really love this jersey or vest.
> View attachment 986654
> 
> Photo by Ray Hosler of Laurence Malone
> ...


I built a wheel or two back in the day with his book. It's still around somewhere. I think he was a big help with Avocet seats, tires, and computers as well. He had a large presence on some bicycle usenet page right? Those would be fun to read. He always had good solid info unafraid to tell it like it is.

G, I've got a jersey or two like that that I could maybe part with. And a side note, I was lucky enough to get a chance to toe the starting line with Laurence Malone in about 1990 or so when he was making his masters comeback.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2015)

Bummed. The old masters are dropping like flies. Where are the new cycling authors? Oh yeh, they're banned for life.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Bummer. It's sad to hear of his passing. He was a great contributor to the biking world.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

I have the book but damned if I'm smart enough to understand it. Over twenty five years in my collection! Hell, still built a few hundred wheels anyways.

That guy was amazing, I knew so little about him and his life until unfortunately after his passing.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

R.I.P. ya gruff old fart. I always enjoyed the rare chance to see or talk to ya. The book you gave me is still in the collection, right on the shelf where I can see it, and there's a lot less dust on it since everyone who talks bikes w me is shown it.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I built a wheel or two back in the day with his book. It's still around somewhere. I think he was a big help with Avocet seats, tires, and computers as well. He had a large presence on some bicycle usenet page right? Those would be fun to read. He always had good solid info unafraid to tell it like it is.
> 
> G, I've got a jersey or two like that that I could maybe part with. And a side note, I was lucky enough to get a chance to toe the starting line with Laurence Malone in about 1990 or so when he was making his masters comeback.


cool. Thanks, FB!


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> He had a large presence on some bicycle usenet page right?


He was on rec.bicycles in the late 80's. He didn't post about how his daily ride went nor did he talk about a great deal he got at some shop rather after somebody talking some bs about how using talcum powder on their tubes gave them less flats or some such, he would come in with facts and data and leave the person a smoking, flattened mess.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I built a wheel or two back in the day with his book. It's still around somewhere. I think he was a big help with Avocet seats, tires, and computers as well. He had a large presence on some bicycle usenet page right? Those would be fun to read. He always had good solid info unafraid to tell it like it is.


Some fun reading:

http://yarchive.net/bike/index.html
And
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/brandt/


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Dang! That's got some sweet little details, really like the chain stay pump "saddle", thanks for sharing, very cool.....


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

pinguwin said:


> He was on rec.bicycles in the late 80's. He didn't post about how his daily ride went nor did he talk about a great deal he got at some shop rather after somebody talking some bs about how using talcum powder on their tubes gave them less flats or some such, he would come in with facts and data and leave the person a smoking, flattened mess.


His back and forth with Keith Bontrager was always entertaining. While the guy knew a lot, he sometimes oversimplified problems. Just because you can't measure it with a sensor, does not mean that you can't feel it.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

I learned to build wheels from his book and still reference it sometimes. And he was a very likable and generous (in many ways) person. We need more folks like him.


----------



## rockhopper2 (Jul 27, 2013)

hollister said:


>


Stunning work on that frame..


----------



## TrailNRG (Jul 21, 2010)

Beautifully done! That Peter Johnson frame is a work of art and the pragmatic mix of parts is perfect. I have to ask... what chain ring combo and size tires did he ride?
Thanks for posting.
_-lars_


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

TrailNRG said:


> Beautifully done! That Peter Johnson frame is a work of art and the pragmatic mix of parts is perfect. I have to ask... what chain ring combo and size tires did he ride?
> Thanks for posting.
> _-lars_


Half step 50/47

I've seen a bunch of different sized tires on it over the years. If memory serves the last time I saw it before the restoration it was on 28's


----------



## TrailNRG (Jul 21, 2010)

A 50/47!?!? And here I am puttzing around on a 42t and 35c's... sheesh. I better "ride bike" more. 
Thanks for the info and great restoration!
RIP Jobst


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

OK I'll pipe in. I saw Jobst probably once a week and talked to him quite a lot when I worked at PAB during my high school and college days in the mid/late 80s. At that time he was riding a big yellow Ritchey with, if I remember right, Campy C-Record cranks (he used to break the older Record cranks), Suntour front der (stronger return spring than Campy at that time) and of course Avocet tires and MA2s. When I went to study in Italy for a year Jobst talked me into bringing my bike. He was really quite adamant about it and wouldn't take any of my excuses--basically talked me into it. I was always very grateful about that. He used to ride to the airport and then put his bike in a big clear plastic bag. Claimed the airlines never damaged it. I always loved his MA2 vs MA40 rants (I was a poseur and thought MA40s looked cool). Truthfully I was never entirely sold on the Avocet tires (which I got for free). And I'll always remember him walking about in his Duegi shoes which a custom heal to make it easier to walk. Anyway, he was an awesome guy and a true inspiration. I was really bummed when I heard about his fall a few years back but it's cool that he never stopped riding. 

RIP


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

All spoken for, thanx all!


----------



## MTB-Monster (Jul 8, 2015)

RIP Jobst


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Which bike is that?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

> 30 years of wheel building, and every last stinking one of them, laced his way.


I've got just over 20, and only once did I deviate from his way. Had to rebuild that one, the lesson needed to be learned.

It sounds like he made the most of his time, bravo.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Which bike is that?


Most likely this one

TR, PJ, JB


----------



## TrailNRG (Jul 21, 2010)

*Peter Johnson*

PJ is surely a ripper on the trails too. Here's a cool little clip by Jake Hess & crew that shows off his skinny tires on dirt skills.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

hollister said:


> Most likely this one


Thanks, H. I wonder if he had as many bikes as say....Bushpig....


----------



## Samuel_D (Apr 5, 2017)

Hope it's okay if I bump this thread.

I have a question about the bicycle shown here.

According to the EXIF info in the photos, the pictures were taken on 24 June 2015.

A few days earlier, on 20 June 2015, at the Jobst Brandt memorial ride, Ray Hosler showed a photo of another tall, yellow bicycle, with this description: _"The big yellow bike in the front is Jobst's old one with a repaired rear stay, owned now by Richard Mlynarik."_

So is the bicycle in this thread a new one that Brandt acquired after his crash?

Who owns this bicycle today? It's a fascinating machine. Do we know who built the frame? Or why it's equipped with a Bontrager stem this time around?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Pretty sure this thread is always ok to bump.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Samuel_D said:


> Hope it's okay if I bump this thread.
> 
> I have a question about the bicycle shown here.
> 
> ...


I believe it was built by Tom Ritchey.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

The yellow bike is a Peter Johnson. When I took the June pics it had just finished being tuned and cleaned by a long time friend of Jobst, I believe it's headed to a local museum.


----------



## Samuel_D (Apr 5, 2017)

The new one? Because there are two tall, yellow bicycles. The proof is that they're visible together in this photo taken at the Jobst Brandt memorial event. (From this gallery, incidentally full of famous people in cycling.)

And the same gentleman posted this photo of Jobst with the newer-looking bicycle, dated 20 July 2012 in the EXIF data. It's poignant to remember that that is over a year after his bad accident. With this knowledge, Jobst appears as a downed bird.

But this is bordering on stalking now. Rest assured I have no ulterior motives aside from curiosity about a man who profoundly affected how I think about cycling and beyond.

If you hear which museum gets the bicycle, I'd appreciate knowing that in case I ever have the chance to visit California.

Thanks!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Samuel_D said:


> The new one? Because there are two tall, yellow bicycles. The proof is that they're visible together in this photo taken at the Jobst Brandt memorial event. (From this gallery, incidentally full of famous people in cycling.)
> 
> And the same gentleman posted this photo of Jobst with the newer-looking bicycle, dated 20 July 2012 in the EXIF data. It's poignant to remember that that is over a year after his bad accident. With this knowledge, Jobst appears as a downed bird.
> 
> ...


Great links. Looks like the bike above are all of the one right behind the speakers. And don't worry about the stalking....you have no idea about this crowd.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm certain of it


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

1st time riding up dirt Alpine yesterday since his memorial,I was struck by the rutted unchanneled state of this path.
For decades, when I lived nearby I'd spent many hrs w him quietly reconditioning the drainage channels as Jobst had his tool stash up there.
I say quietly cause we argued quite a bit, in a mostly respectful manner,but quite a bit.

Seeing the multitudes riding this old trail yesterday,seemingly not one considering taking the time to provide unsolicited care to the degraded surface, had me missing Jobst,the ol coot.
Jobst was a lot of things as shown by this thread, please add tireless dirt Alpine caretaker to the list....and his absence fine tuning drainage-brush overgrowth along the dirt Alpine trail is sorely missed.


----------



## Samuel_D (Apr 5, 2017)

hollister said:


> The yellow bike is a Peter Johnson. When I took the June pics it had just finished being tuned and cleaned by a long time friend of Jobst, I believe it's headed to a local museum.


To drag this up again: do you happen to know which museum?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

ssulljm said:


> Jobst was a lot of things as shown by this thread, please add tireless dirt Alpine caretaker to the list....and his absence fine tuning drainage-brush overgrowth along the dirt Alpine trail is sorely missed.


In 2003(?) there was a major washout on dirt Alpine that created a pretty major reroute. When I left the bay area in 2004 it had not been fixed. Did that section ever get repaired?

That section changed from an easy ride dirt road to a mtb-only section after a big storm.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Our own Charlie K has been steppin up to further the condition on all of dirt Alpine:















laffeaux said:


> In 2003(?) there was a major washout on dirt Alpine that created a pretty major reroute. When I left the bay area in 2004 it had not been fixed. Did that section ever get repaired?
> 
> That section changed from an easy ride dirt road to a mtb-only section after a big storm.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks for the videos!


----------



## utahdog2003 (Jul 8, 2004)

Sorry to see this news.



wschruba said:


> Cheers to Brandt. He was truly a giant, and unafraid to call bs.


I will admit to arguing with him on rec.bicycles.tech when I was young and moronic. I wouldn't do that now that I'm old and moronic.


----------



## Samuel_D (Apr 5, 2017)

The third anniversary of Jobst Brandt’s death seems a good time to ask if anyone has heard more about where his bicycle ended up. There is talk upthread about it going to a local museum. Anyone know if that happened in the end?


----------



## Samuel_D (Apr 5, 2017)

Today is the fourth anniversary of the death of Jobst Brandt.

As far as I know, no-one has yet written his biography. I hope someone does before interviewing his friends and family becomes impossible (I understand one of his brothers passed away not long ago). I hope too that the writer shares Brandt’s fascination with the mechanical world, to better convey the thrill of his discoveries. But perhaps I hope in vain.


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

Tom Ritchey has written and spoken some about Jobst:

A Tribute to Jobst

Tom Ritchey on Jobst Brant at NAHBS - mp3 file at Dropbox


----------



## Samuel_D (Apr 5, 2017)

Yes, I’ve read and listened to those and commented on that thread. I also emailed the museum (see end of that thread) to ask if they had Brandt’s bicycle or knew where it was. They didn’t give me a reply.


----------

